# Offshore Food?



## bostonwhaler (Aug 24, 2006)

what do ya'' take to eat offshore?...im getting tired of the same old snacks and sandwiches..


----------



## My Three Sons (Mar 23, 2008)

Coors Lite


----------



## Slightly Dangerous (May 21, 2004)

I take chunks of pineapple, honeydew melon and watermelon in a Tupperware container in the ice chest. Makes a very refreshing meal when it is hot. We also mix feta cheese with mint and cucumber bits and spread it cold on pita bread. Very yummy!


----------



## Mr. Tuffy (May 5, 2005)

cold fried chicken, cold pizza, and cold beer. Nuff said.


----------



## 1hunglower (Sep 2, 2004)




----------



## sbs5950 (Apr 3, 2008)

Mr. Tuffy said:


> cold fried chicken, cold pizza, and cold beer. Nuff said.


exactly. :cheers:


----------



## 1hunglower (Sep 2, 2004)

On the Gitter Dunn we eat steaks and baked potatoes for supper, homemade hamburgers for lunch, homemade muffins for desert, and sausage and tortillias for breakfest. I just made the menu list for this weekend and my mouth is watering.

In the old days we would buy pizzas from Pizza Hut and put them in ziplocks and put them on the T-top to warm up but we upgraded to the BBQ pit and its the bomb.


----------



## My Three Sons (Mar 23, 2008)

1hunglower said:


> In the old days we would buy pizzas from Pizza Hut and put them in ziplocks and put them on the T-top to warm up but we upgraded to the BBQ pit and its the bomb.


I used to get the Supreme Pizza from the Spagetti Works and a six pack of Bohemia for lunch.


----------



## mudhog (May 9, 2005)

Sardines. there ain't nothing better then reaching in the old bait bin and act like you grab some rotten bait but show the newbies a couple of sardines and pop em in your mouth, if you don't get some chum from them, then they should be good to go the rest of the trip. Myself two things I like and thats jerky and trail mix.


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

1hunglower said:


> On the Gitter Dunn we eat steaks and baked potatoes for supper, homemade hamburgers for lunch, homemade muffins for desert, and sausage and tortillias for breakfest. I just made the menu list for this weekend and my mouth is watering.
> 
> In the old days we would buy pizzas from Pizza Hut and put them in ziplocks and put them on the T-top to warm up but we upgraded to the BBQ pit and its the bomb.


If I ate like that I'd be hanging my butt off the back of the boat all day pooping.


----------



## gigem87 (May 19, 2006)

Exhaust manifold fajitas!


----------



## whistlingdixie (Jul 28, 2008)

we take a bananna tree with us.


----------



## Cat O' Lies (May 21, 2004)

Cold Popeyes spicy chicken, precut watermelon or pineapple, some bite size snickers in a zip bag on ice next to the ice cold beer.
And if ya invite me aboard, I'll bring it!


----------



## Shredded Evidence (Jun 25, 2007)

Antone's sandwiches. Buy a bunch and they freeze well. Toss em in a cooler and they taste fresh. Or you can just buy them the day before you leave at any kroger.


----------



## tokavi (May 6, 2006)

1hunglower said:


> On the Gitter Dunn we eat steaks and baked potatoes for supper, homemade hamburgers for lunch, homemade muffins for desert, and sausage and tortillias for breakfest. I just made the menu list for this weekend and my mouth is watering.


Dang you guys spend a lot of time cooking! When do you fish? LOL


----------



## ramrunner (Jun 3, 2005)

cold Chicken Strips and drown them with Franks Red Sauce


----------



## Tiny (Dec 19, 2006)

Banana's, Banana Bread, Banana Pudding, and Banana Flavored Now & Later's


----------



## manintheboat (Jun 1, 2004)

Eating offshore is usually an afterthought for me, so I prefer to keep it simple. I am there to fish, not eat. Anything that must be put together or prepared on the boat is too much for me. Sandwiches, cold pizza or chicken are fine. A bag of roasted almonds is usually pretty handy. I love to bring along a tupper full of canteloupe on a hot day. One bite of that when you are overheated feels like the best energy drink in the world.


----------



## catchemdallas (Jun 11, 2004)

frozen tamales. cheese. beer. and sausage


----------



## PasadenaMan (Dec 5, 2007)

I take Cajun turkey breast deli meat, Dorito's white wheat bread, Jerky,PB samich. I usualy eat little the times that I have gone off shore for a 12 hour. To drink, a gallon of water.


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

I don't know about you guys but it never fails. The rod goes off with the big one right when you get everything out to eat.


----------



## snipinglizard (May 21, 2006)

i take homemade chicken salad sandwiches,1 gal water,2 cases of mexican gatorade and some lime!!:biggrin:


----------



## boom! (Jul 10, 2004)

big bucket of hartz chicken tenders


----------



## Crossroads (May 21, 2004)

Grilled Snapper, grilled Mahi, and if the luck is bad, grilled squid.


----------



## 1hunglower (Sep 2, 2004)

Team Gitter Dunn has plenty time while we are trolling expecially the last 2 summers we could cook all day and not interfear with anything, but this year will hopefully be different. We do alot of overnighters were we leave early Sat and don't return until late Sunday so we have to eat good, the part I left out earlier is we take 1 case per man per 18 hour period so the potato is needed to help absorb the alcohol.

Also last year we cooked HOT wings and they were good. The toliet has actually broken on more than 1 occasion.

After a long day on the troll a large meal and shower you feel like a million bucks.


----------



## Red Tuna (May 19, 2007)

For a long full day trip I usually make one peanut butter sandwich and one turkey sandwich, with beef jerky and trail mix. I make the trail mix the night before by mixing peanuts, raisins, and M&Ms. A cold snickers bar and diet coke are my late afternoon treat. 

I love the cantelope and pineapple idea though...


----------



## Swells (Nov 27, 2007)

Two bologna or ham sammiches and then get some knock-down or emergency and throw the rest of the beesh in the water fer chum. :rybka:


----------



## whistlingdixie (Jul 28, 2008)

Hotrod said:


> I don't know about you guys but it never fails. The rod goes off with the big one right when you get everything out to eat.


 thats why you bring food. duhhhh


----------



## En Fuego (Jul 26, 2006)

I'm not real big on cold fried chicken (Yeah, I know, I know), BUT I hear that a picky ling will sometimes destroy a cold greasy chicken bone.


----------



## En Fuego (Jul 26, 2006)

And I love the ice cold fruit.


----------



## Little-bit (Oct 19, 2005)

Summer sausage and crackers.


----------



## PalmsUp (Aug 1, 2005)

Always have my guests eat popcorn and drink big red or strawberry boones farm on the way out.


----------



## Voodoo2448 (Aug 9, 2006)

Fresh strawberries. (soaked in vodka or rum and a cup of sugar buried in cooler). Coors light (Plenty of course), Jerkey and buckee's order to go sandwich. Oh yeah diet pepsi and or Powerade. Did mention plenty of cold beer


----------



## capt4fish (Dec 4, 2004)

In the morning we have hot freshly made taquitos.
At lunch we have hot roast beef, turkey or ham sandwiches.
At night we have steaks, twice baked potatoes and a salad.
If it is to rough to grill steaks, we have lasagna. 
We may substitute the hot lunch meat sandwiches with fresh tuna or mako sandwiches the second day. 
There is always plenty of cookies, fruit, chips, dip ect. for snacking.
We all enjoy an adult beverage in the evening.


We spend as much on groceries as we do fuel.


----------



## fonz (Aug 18, 2004)

No one eats ceviche??? 
I bring the stuff needed in containers for ceviche, 
catch one or two fish, 
dice them up let soak, 
snack on the way back in.


----------



## Mad Mike (Dec 28, 2005)

Cold fried chicken (popeyes spicey) and bud light


----------



## Reel Aggies (Nov 30, 2007)

sausage pigs-n-blankets from the Donut Palace in Aransas Pass....all day long!


----------



## Swells (Nov 27, 2007)

fonz said:


> No one eats ceviche???
> I bring the stuff needed in containers for ceviche,
> catch one or two fish,
> dice them up let soak,
> snack on the way back in.


Close, sushi although it's been a long time since I've seen that spirit down these parts. Tube of Wasabi and a plastic bottle to sprinkle some really good soy. Just slice off some easy tail meat and carve into thin slices. I like Saltine crackers with 'em. Serve with very cold beer and please, no freaking "garnish" unless you got some shaved sushi garlic. Good with some fruit on the side. :cheers:


----------



## Capt.deano (Sep 13, 2007)

PalmsUp said:


> Always have my guests eat popcorn and drink big red or strawberry boones farm on the way out.


That should mke for some great looking chum!!


----------



## Gigabite285 (Oct 16, 2006)

I never leave the dock without a few (hundred) packs of beef jerky.


----------



## justhookit (Sep 29, 2005)

fonz said:


> No one eats ceviche???
> I bring the stuff needed in containers for ceviche,
> catch one or two fish,
> dice them up let soak,
> snack on the way back in.


Hard to believe it took that long to get mentioned.

We make it the night before the trip and keep it as cold as possible before eating as snacks throughout the day. Nothing better.


----------



## hippyfisher (Mar 24, 2009)

Ice cold oranges are my favorite snack. But for a meal its always been sandwiches and chips.


----------



## joboo (May 21, 2004)

*Offshore snacks*



justhookit said:


> Hard to believe it took that long to get mentioned.
> 
> We make it the night before the trip and keep it as cold as possible before eating as snacks throughout the day. Nothing better.


Yes indeed the Fonz makes a killer fish salsa! Best I ever had, and freshest for sure. Even better with a really really cold beer.


----------



## Swells (Nov 27, 2007)

Gigabite285 said:


> I never leave the dock without a few (hundred) packs of beef jerky.


Real homemade beef or deer jerky is the real smack, man. Dried fruit is good too for sissy food.


----------



## freespool (Oct 1, 2005)

Eatin is Cheatin

We have done the cerviche deal quite a bit. Beef jerkey, sandwiches and such. Chunk of cold watermelon every now and then.
Some of the bigger boats we grill tuna or beef, bunch of other good stuff.
Plenty of cold beer.


----------



## CajunBob (Feb 24, 2008)

Buckets of fried chicken and cold drinks. and don't forget the jap's


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

Shredded Evidence said:


> Antone's sandwiches. Buy a bunch and they freeze well. Toss em in a cooler and they taste fresh. Or you can just buy them the day before you leave at any kroger.


X 2!


----------



## over the limit 2 (Sep 19, 2008)

Try making some very fresh Sushi/Sashimi or even Ceviche.


----------



## callsignsleepy (Apr 3, 2007)

We never leave the boat dock without a big bag of Flaming Hot Cheetos and 5 month old Tecate!!!


----------



## Digidydog (Jun 20, 2007)

We take this --- and still have time for fishing, beats a cold sandwich ANY day!


----------



## fender bender (Mar 31, 2006)

Eat what is on the water!Take fruit and whatever but the main thing is don't bring alot ,you don't need it.The gulf has most of what you need ,thats what makes me go out .The food to bring home or eat fresh at 65 miles,it don't get any fresher!!!!
I don't know much but I know what makes me feel good and Eating good offshore is the fine life!


----------



## Bholland8 (Dec 27, 2007)

MRE's they are a lot better these days and its a hot easy meal.


----------



## J B (Oct 17, 2006)

*If you have a microwave*

Pre cooked Fajitas,Tortilias,Queso and Pico.Takes just a few minutes and is hard to beat.


----------



## Night-Fisherman (Aug 1, 2008)

Cold fried chicken all the way!!


----------



## c1 (Jan 11, 2006)

My fishing buddy Pat Thomas is the best at taking care of the food on the boat. I would say ice cold peeled shrimp is one my favorites on the water. With ceviche a close runner up.


----------



## fuelish1 (Aug 3, 2004)

Mr. Tuffy said:


> cold fried chicken, cold pizza, and cold beer. Nuff said.


AND Subway sandwiches!!!!!! DOUBLE sealed in ziplockbags, or all you are eating is the the sammy INARDS! :hairout:


----------



## Captain Wilk (Apr 4, 2009)

**



Digidydog said:


> We take this --- and still have time for fishing, beats a cold sandwich ANY day!


 It seems that there may be some additional secrets you may have been keeping from me!! Now that is how I would say it the way to get it done brother!!


----------



## 27contender (Dec 22, 2008)

Wimps!
When I was a kid you would have to reach into the FISH BOX (because we did not have two ice boxes) and pull out a soaking wet PBnJ, squeeze out most of the water like a sponge and eat it with a smile cause you were hungry. Then you would have to knock it down with a slimy can of Big Red.

Don't get me wrong, KFC and Subway are really good....


----------



## sweenyite (Feb 22, 2009)

Canned pears and peaches. Ice cold snickers bars, granola bars, PB&J, Jerky, Trail mix, pork skins, those little packages of cheese crackers.... Dr. Pepper!


----------



## kingfisher_105 (Apr 8, 2006)

McDonalds double cheesburger rinse down cold beverage or vodka and redbull....


----------



## wingman (Dec 18, 2006)

*10-4*



Mr. Tuffy said:


> cold fried chicken, cold pizza, and cold beer. Nuff said.


Exactly-Took the beer right out of mouth!


----------



## HTownBoi281 (May 13, 2006)

Kobe beef steak and lobster with pom frits and a couple bottles of wine or to put it in 2cool terms cold burgers and cold pop corn shrimp with fries and gatorade!! :biggrin:


----------



## DFoley (Sep 11, 2007)

Whats up with all the cold food? yuck, invest in one of those little burners and cook up some shrimp or heat up some chili for hot dogs.


----------



## robul (Apr 26, 2007)

DFoley said:


> Whats up with all the cold food? yuck, invest in one of those little burners and cook up some shrimp or heat up some chili for hot dogs.


LOL

The best Iv ever eaten offshore is when the gambler is on board!! That man makes some mean food! Iv had really yummy tuna sammiches and also really yummy deli meat sammiches! I normally just take pre made ham and turky sandwitches and 3 cases of beer !


----------



## ccrocker1313 (Oct 23, 2005)

Cold Fried Chicken,Cheese Sticks,Candy Bars & Gatorade Beer after noon..


----------



## SaltWater_Warrior (Mar 7, 2008)

:cheers:Cold fried chicken, Watermelon, Bud Lite.:cheers:


----------



## Swells (Nov 27, 2007)

Gosh y'all are starting to gross me out ... my secret to not puking is to not eat very much at all, drink lots of fluids, and maintain a safe beer buzz. All you need is something to get some salts and minerals. I don't eat much even on an over-nighter, and I never barfed or had to "take a dump" on a boat before. And if somebody starts horking and chumming over the side of the boat, you can forget me tryin' to eat a single bite of anything. :headknock


----------



## 1hunglower (Sep 2, 2004)

I like to see chummers on the Gitter Dunn that just means more food for the rest of us. We had a man eat a hamburger and soon as it went in it came out, we thought alright more for us. I have never blown chunks off shore but i have taken plenty of dumps man don't want to get compacked up in there.


----------



## FISHIN COUG (Sep 28, 2004)

I'm all about the Antoine Original Poboy. Cold sliced or chopped beef BBQ sandwhiches from Popeyes rock as well.


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

*What He Said!!!*

Extra pepperoni please!


Shredded Evidence said:


> Antone's sandwiches. Buy a bunch and they freeze well. Toss em in a cooler and they taste fresh. Or you can just buy them the day before you leave at any kroger.


----------



## 32redman (Apr 20, 2005)

Cut up tomatoe,onion,cilantro and fresh squeezed lime and grape fruit juice. Add your fresh snapper and walla fresh ceviche. We normally take beef jerky, dried suasage, sun flower seeds, sammiches & chips. Plus plenty of frosty beverages.


----------



## DFoley (Sep 11, 2007)

robul said:


> LOL
> 
> The best Iv ever eaten offshore is when the gambler is on board!! That man makes some mean food! Iv had really yummy tuna sammiches and also really yummy deli meat sammiches! I normally just take pre made ham and turky sandwitches and 3 cases of beer !


hell yeah, he cooked some snapper one night and I swore it was the best fish ive ever eaten, we were drunk as hell.

Ask him about the tomato margarita...


----------



## BTulloch (Jun 15, 2006)

Long-distance sailboat racing, if it blew > 25 knots the grub choices went down to dried fruuit, dried ginger and beef jerky, but a point of honor for the oncoming watch was to brew a cup of hot soup to coax them out of the sack onto a cold windy deck.
BRT


----------



## Kenner21 (Aug 25, 2005)

cottage cheese,sardines and shots of cheap rye whiskey


----------



## Swells (Nov 27, 2007)

Kenner21 said:


> cottage cheese,sardines and shots of cheap rye whiskey


Hmm, brang along some raw bay boogers (oysters), live escargot (snails), menudo (cow intestine soup), queso fresca (goat milk cheese from Mexico, illegal), sweetbreads (cow pituitary glands), Haggis (boiled sheep stomach), and fried Mountain Oysters (calf balls) and you'll really make some friends! :wink:

Don't forget to eat the heart outta the first-timer tuna! angelsm


----------



## Kenner21 (Aug 25, 2005)

Yummy bay boogers The sardines and cottage chese make an excellent chum slick.


----------



## edex (Jul 18, 2008)

now i'm all hungry...



Seahuntress said:


> Here is my favorite Ceviche recipe, that I wanted to share with you. I prepare this on every trip to the DeepBlue
> 
> There are many different recipes, but I like this one the best. It also depends how fast you want it to cook..if you use just limes it takes about 1 day to cook... If you add 1 grapefruit to 6 limes it cooks in about 25 minutes. And here it is...
> 
> ...


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 8, 2008)

*Offshore food.*

I like fruit like pineapples, strawberries, grapes and pringles. Smoked sausages done on the George Forman the night before (slightly burned). Brings out some great flavor. Wheat hot dog buns, mustard and there you go. Mmmmm, mmmmmm good.


----------



## Captain Wilk (Apr 4, 2009)

The cold fruit (watermelon, cantelope, any melon, apple halves, orange wedges) is our go to. Ceviche of course! My daughter's AWESOME rice crispy treats. Ice cold orange Gatorade for some reason. On overnighters we do cook fish of the day on the propane grill.


----------



## haparks (Apr 12, 2006)

bananas--lol


----------



## sweenyite (Feb 22, 2009)

dry sausage and cheese


----------



## Swells (Nov 27, 2007)

haparks said:


> bananas--lol


Plantains I say, plantains! These are relatives to the banana but are very different, usually picked green and as hard as can be. They are ripened almost black and fried in Latin America. Cut some green ones lengthwise and pan-fry with some butter, but only do them halfway for bait. Run them on a hook - not sure if you need a circle hook or not. The dodo, ling, and such find them irresistible. The butter does something magical for 'em.

Use a stinger hook for the short-hitters on your plantains, or wire for the 'cudas.

If you get bad luck, well, they ARE related to bananas ya know... hwell:


----------



## expressfish (Jun 8, 2004)

Swells said:


> Gosh y'all are starting to gross me out ... my secret to not puking is to not eat very much at all, drink lots of fluids, and maintain a safe beer buzz. All you need is something to get some salts and minerals. I don't eat much even on an over-nighter, and I never barfed or had to "take a dump" on a boat before. And if somebody starts horking and chumming over the side of the boat, you can forget me tryin' to eat a single bite of anything. :headknock


 +2. A few ginger snaps in the morn while breaking the jetties and a cold beer to wash it down. "a safe beer buzz" is the key word, and on the last hour coming in.......hammer the beer


----------



## txmatt (May 21, 2009)

i keeeep it simple, lots of water;gatoraid
sandwiches, chips, beeeer! ;some beef jerkey =)

i don't like eating to much offshore cause its hard ****ing in a bucket! =))


----------

